# How do you increase blood flow to the brain?



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

This is a real problem for me now that I have CFS. I think that increased blood flow would not only help my concentration but also my intestinal problems. My hands and feet are so cold all the time that I need to sometimes wear four pairs of socks. I've experimented with a short trial of ginko but it didn't seem to help. What really works? I feel like an empty shell of the person I once was and have partially lost my previous identity. I need to resume my career as a computer programmer so I desparately need my brain back!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know of anything that is specific to the brain-blood flow. I'm not sure that CFS causes a specific problem in that area or if more blood would help.Arginine can be used to lower blood pressure by relaxing the blood vessels so might be an option, but you would want to avoid that if you have low blood pressure to start with.Otherwise I would try to do things that increase blood flow generally, which is mostly things like whatever exercise you can tolerate.K.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's true that mental activities and exercise help somewhat but I wish there was something that could bring me back to the way I used to be. I've lost a great deal of self-esteem and frequently have feelings of worthlessness. I have three college degrees but haven't been able to use them in the real world yet. I wish I had another chance, then I could prevent what I felt lead up to my CFS. Now I have to live with this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try not to get too discouraged. People do find things that help, and most chronic conditions tend to vary in intensity, so you may find that things will not always be as bad or as bleak as they look right now.The feelings you have on top of the illness may make it much harder to cope for a lot of people. If you need help for the mental aspects of this please seek that out. K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...02812#316102812That is what I have found to treat the problem. You can e-mail me directly if you want to talk about it further.Hope this helps.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for replying. I had hoped to hear from you since I had read some posts from you today. I'm going to read up on flavonoids. The only reference I ever heard about it was in conjunction with soy-milk. It would be nice to find a natural supplement to take away my brainfog.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M, Ph.D.:Try not to get too discouraged. People do find things that help, and most chronic conditions tend to vary in intensity, so you may find that things will not always be as bad or as bleak as they look right now.The feelings you have on top of the illness may make it much harder to cope for a lot of people. If you need help for the mental aspects of this please seek that out. K.


Thank you also Kathleen. I know that things will work out somehow. I was able to function enough last year to make it through college so there must be hope.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, CarmelRob.







One of the most important things for us to learn (those of us with chronic, debilitating illnesses) is how to make life "livable" within our ever-changing limitations and boundaries.I am also a young person with ME/CFIDS at 27. I have been disabled for the past 5 years, but have found that life can still be full, fun, and quite enjoyable, even when sometimes you're bedbound for extended periods of time.I hope that being with us in this forum will help you find that same happiness, and maybe you will even gain back some of your self-esteem. You still have a lot to offer to everyone in your life, even within your limitations.Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you for the encouraging words M&M. Although it saddens me to see other young people afflicted with this disease, at least I know I'm not alone. When I first contracted the disease, I had to take a year off of college. After a year I was able to go back for two years and finish up. Unfortunately, soon after I got out last year in May, my intestinal problems got pretty severe and I've been homebound since then.Are you able to work right now M&M? How do deal with the feelings of not keeping up with your peers now that our 10 year high school reunion is coming up? I'm sure that being a moderator helps give you purpose in that you're helping people.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

No, I am still unable to work and on disability. I hope that one day that may change, but in the meantime, I just try my best to stay content within my energy limitations.One thing that is important is to try to surround yourself with positive, supportive people. Granted, that can be a challange, but if you can at least cut out the VERY negative (the "energy vampires" as we often call them) people in your life, that helps. After that, for me, it's all about only comparing myself to myself, and not to other people. Of course, we can't keep up with healthy people, so I only worry about keeping up with myself. I strive to stay well within my "energy envelope", if I can avoid major flare-ups it helps with my attitude. For me, when I'm in an extra bad flare, I tend to start feeling helpless and hopeless. So I try to set reasonable goals for myself each day, goals that will allow me to get important things done, but goals that won't use up too much of my limited energy. Then, when I accomplish something, I sit back, and enjoy the feeling - instead of thinking "it's about time I got that done", and running off to the next chore - I try to sit back and think, "wow! I sure got that job done!" We all have our moments of feeling terrible, and sad about our limitations, that's normal, and ok, but with the help of everyone here, I'm able to focus more on the things I can still do, instead of the things I've had to sacrifice. I also try to take out a lot of time to just be with my friends and laugh. Laughter helps so much. It has actual biochemical effects on your body, and releases important chemicals in your brain that affect mood.It's just a case of taking life day by day, minute by minute. Coming here helps so much. I hope it will help you just as much! We have some really fantastic members here!


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I do surround myself with a handful of positive people but since they have their own problems, their situation in life can be depressing to me even if there're not.It's still going to take a lot of time and therapy before I accept that I can't keep up with healthy people. I have OCD with a perfectionistic complex like Inspector Javert in Les Miserables and its always been about all or nothing which is why I've been so depressed lately. I constantly go over and over in my mind what I did to lead up to me catching this disease and how I could have prevented it. I hate being dependent on others also. I always feel like such a burden that isn't giving back to society. I think its a lot different for guys having this illness. If you've read "Men are from Mars..." it states that men's self-worth comes from mastery of tasks whereas women's comes from mastery of relationships. I think CFS does a lot more to cripple one's abilities in the mastery of tasks and, in so doing, cripples a man's self-esteem more so. In addition to this, a lot less men get this disease than women so it might be a lot harder to find a sympathic ear. Then there are the cultural ideals of men being strong and being a good provider of the family as opposed to women who are the weaker vessel that must be taken of. I'm not saying that more has been taken away from me physically but, emotionally, it sure feels that way.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I'm very happy to hear that you're going to therapy. I think that with time (and plenty of work), you will have a more balanced view of this illness (and how it effects all of us), and that will be a big step for you in coping better and living well!


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ever since I started seeing my new behavioral therapist, it seems that he's been taking a lot more cigarette breaks. I don't know if there's a connection.


----------

